# Meet Jamie...



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

The hedgehog!! 

My little man was sleeping until i took this picture







Please excuse the pink blanket, its my daughters and she insisted! (the poor lad is gonna get a comlex)

Coming out for a play in the box i hid mealworms in 









Hedgehog bum! :001_tongue:









He is still adapting to his new home so is quite huffy  he is like most males.....driven by his stomach :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Awww he is gorgeous


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks  I havent had him long but i am already in love with his funny character and cute little face


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Thanks  I havent had him long but i am already in love with his funny character and cute little face


I know what you mean, I've only had Jeremy here for 2 weeks and I so in love


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful, would love a hedgie


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

What a sweetie! I love that first pic. The look on his face is priceless!


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

he is adoreable keep the pics coming kaz


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

bewitched said:


> What a sweetie! I love that first pic. The look on his face is priceless!


Thanks  He was a bit like "what do you want now....oh right...another picture...*sighs*....best look up i suppose...." :lol: my grumpy huffy little man doesnt like being woken up from his slumber. But he is so cute when he is sprawled out asleep on my lap.

I need to try to get a pic of him when he is sprawled out he looks super cute :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw, hes gorgeous!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hes lovely!!! thats how dark my Sprites face was... i thought it was just old age why it faded lol!!! bless

wait til you get some good annointing pics, thye are adorable! hahaha complex lmao- my boy has a pink blanket, towel & pouch to sleeep in 

hes gorgeous! i love him :001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen him annoint twice but wasnt quick enough to get a pic  

I bought Jamie a Thomas the tank engine fleece and dark blue carry bag to make up for the fact that i made him sleep on a pink fleece :lol: 

He sleeps in his blue bag in the day when i am pottering around the house so when he wakes up he is near me  They really are fantastic pets, I cant imagine my life without Jamie now!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sporite annoints over his hamster chew (yellow chew lol) & my living room carept bless him. i have some pics of it, so cute, he fell over onto his back! 

he sleeps in my bedroom so im always with him :w00t: well, while im a bed!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I now know why I never venture down this end of the forum. I've always wanted a hog and now I want one even more 
There is no way the OH will ever let me though :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats what my hubby was like and then he saw how much i wanted to be owned by a hedgie so he bought me one (without too much prompting!!) :thumbup1: He is just as in love with Jamie as i am


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: my dad is scared of him! wont go near him!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: my dad is scared of him! wont go near him!


:shocked: :laugh: I suppose a little prickly hedgehog can look scary when in a grump rolled up in a ball, quills raised and popping and growling!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :shocked: :laugh: I suppose a little prickly hedgehog can look scary when in a grump rolled up in a ball, quills raised and popping and growling!


:lol: thats exactly how he is if im not the one holding him


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: thats exactly how he is if im not the one holding him


Ahhh that is just his way of showing his love for you! :thumbup: My boy can be like that when he first gets up but in minutes he is running around like a loon! :laugh: he definitely isnt a lap hog!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Ahhh that is just his way of showing his love for you! :thumbup: My boy can be like that when he first gets up but in minutes he is running around like a loon! :laugh: he definitely isnt a lap hog!!


awwwwwww  shows his love for me! i love that idea! hahaha lap hog- soprite is a bit of a boob hog when sleepy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: my dad is scared of him! wont go near him!


my dad doesnt even know i have hogs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> my dad doesnt even know i have hogs :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: safer sometimes! the wee & poo all over me & the sofa did not help his dislike of him


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:lol: :lol: my boy must just be super clean! 

Have you tried putting him in the litter tray before you get him out to free range? Jamie goes in the tray then i get him out and he doesnt pee or poo anywhere, if he is out for a really long time he starts getting huffy then i know he needs to be put back in his tray :thumbup1:

Lil Miss thats so funny! How have you kept your hogs a secret??  :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: :lol: my boy must just be super clean!
> 
> Have you tried putting him in the litter tray before you get him out to free range? Jamie goes in the tray then i get him out and he doesnt pee or poo anywhere, if he is out for a really long time he starts getting huffy then i know he needs to be put back in his tray :thumbup1:
> 
> Lil Miss thats so funny! How have you kept your hogs a secret??  :laugh: :lol:


:lol: he ignores hos litter tray if he might be able to wee all over me or my bed lmao. you have a trained hog- IM gonna get huffy!!!


----------

